# joy in process



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i just made a pretty basic white sauce yesterday, and as i stood there stiring my roux 
and pouring in the milk, watching it come together, i swear i got the
same kick out of it that i did the first time i made it. and i do still get 
the same kick out of making mayonnaise and watching the emulsion work,
feeling the dough come alive as i knead it, that sort of thing. any of you feel
the same way, or am i just easily amused?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A little of both!  Actually I made a Beurre Blanc this weekend in one of my new copper pans, and it worked so well it was a thing of beauty. :chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

comes and goes, but the process is still stimulating.....I made a great pizza for lunch (roasted tomatoes, pesto, asparagus, spinach, feta, parmesan, loads of roasted garlic).....
I get a thrill out of playing with leaf lard or trying out variations of pot de creme.....the muse comes and goes. Alot depends on being able to bounce ideas off foodie friends.  last year farmers brought in ground cherries, shell peas (aka English), sorrel, donut white peaches, salmon colored raspberries...I picked up baby collard greens, spinach, rhubarb, asparagus, eggs from farmers last week, life is good. Morel season is here again!!! :bounce:


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Of course. With spring upon us, who doesn't get excited. The farmer's market will soon be opening, which means I got to get up nice and early to get the best deals. There's just something about the smell of greens in the morning, freshly picked. It's even better when your looking over them with a fresh cup of coffee in your hand and a nice warm muffin in the other. I'm working on a few specials for the restaurant, and things are doing really well. A roasted beet Gazpacho and Goat Cheese salad with sherry soaked raisins. Simple and good flavor with a refreshing feel to them. Plus, it goes into the whole new menu we just started a little over a week ago. New beginings and what not.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For me the magic never goes away.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hear you about the bechamel, and the first time I made a decent hollandaise! Well, you can bet I went through a lot of butter that week. 

As an amateur, I guess I get excited when I invent something based on principles I learn from members of this board and whatever it is, works. That's thrilling! :bounce:


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

My first bechamel was a disaster I created while trying to make a Greek pastichio. It was absolute plaster!  and to make it worse, I had Greek friends coming over for dinner. I somehow thinned it out and with the help of potent cocktails, got by o.k.

But, oh the feeling when things go well and you get it right!  

We've all been there, good and bad. That's why cooking can be such a challenge and so rewarding. A site like this surely enhances the experience.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ever wonder when you put that egg in the choux paste that it's never going to come together?

I get a thrill when the bread springs.


----------



## kuchencake (Apr 13, 2005)

I am also passionate about cooking. From the feeling I get when I find just the right ingredient to the first sweet taste of successful preparation. I love it all! I even enjoy the mistakes and disasters, the cuts, the burns, and tears. I laugh when my family thinks it a chore. How can they not feel the same simple satisfaction of watching the bubbles rise on a perfect pancake? Or solving the mystery of why your dough won't rise properly. The anticipation of that first burning hot bite of a lighter than air souffle. Most of all I love the reaction good food brings to my loved ones. How instantly everyone's faces light up. It is not the compliments I seek, more the knowing that for a moment I helped give them a taste of life.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

thank you all, it is 6.00 am monday morning, trying to get kick started and I read this tread and smiled and remembered why i am here.
Cracking open a fresh egg and look at the colour and perfection of shape does it for me and that is only the begining.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

As I wipe tears from my face as I come to grips with a number of different things in my life, the oven spring of bread in the oven is a happy thought.


----------



## tatgrrl26 (Jan 25, 2005)

kuchencake-
You must have read my mind. This past weekend, I had to alter my cooking to feed a diabetic family and still make it good. It was a little challenging at first, but I just went with it. Every morsel of food was lifted from the plate!  
Today at work, I cut my finger. I looked at it and said to myself "it could have been worse", cleaned the wound and kept on. 
Passion is such a great feeling. I have 11 weeks of school left and I see so many students who lack passion. It seems that they are motivated by the hopes of scoring the perfect job and making that money. Humm, reality check?!


----------

